# 33g(?) npt sorority start to finish!



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So, like the title says I am starting a npt sorority. It will be well planted, and stocked with mainly high quality breeder females. I got the tank from Sena Hansler after some unexpected circumstances came up. Any tips would be great and very much appreciated. I also have no clue on what the cap should be or what type of plants to put in it. It will probably be a few months before it is done. So here are my "before" pictures. Super excited for this! My girls will be so happy!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Second picture-


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Trying to get the silicone off... Ugh do not put silicone on if you want to remove it later unless you want to spend a whole ton of time and energy getting it off.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have to build a stand for it with my grandpa. Then I can plant. What should I use for the soil cap?


----------

